# Router disconnected bei zuviel Traffic



## Darian (27. Dezember 2010)

Hallo Leute,

habe da irgendwie ein komisches Problem und wollte mir da einmal ein paar Meinungen einholen.

Es sind 2 Notebooks (über WLAN) und ein PC (mit Kabel) beim Router angehängt.

Router: D-Link DI-524

Wenn ich über Windows-Freigaben Files oder im Linux mit scp bzw. ssh mehrere Sachen kopiere. Werden alle Notebooks vom Router geschmissen und wir müssen uns neu verbinden. Ein kopieren ist somit natürlich so gut wie nicht möglich.

Hätte da vielleicht jemand eine Idee woran das liegen könnte? Router Konfiguration vielleicht? Weil es ziemlich komisch ist dass jeder größere Filetransfer unabhängig von Betriebssystem und Protokoll sowas erzeugt.

lg und danke für eventuelle Infos
Darian


----------



## port29 (29. Dezember 2010)

Naja, es könnte an vielem liegen. Das WLAN Protokoll an sich ist eh sehr Fehleranfällig, besonders dann, wenn man billige Hardware eines (imho) schlechten Herstellers verwendet, die auch noch total veraltet ist. 

Was du noch ausprobieren könntest, wäre die Frequenz (bzw. den Kanal) zu ändern und die D-Link üblichen Spielereien abzuschalten. Evtl. auch mal temporär die Verschlüsselung rausnehmen - nur zum Testen. 

Ansonsten würde ich mir an deiner Stelle einen neuen Router bzw. Accesspoint kaufen, wenn du tatsächlich viele Daten über das WLAN übertragen möchtest. 801.1n wäre da eh die Bessere Wahl, als das langsame G Netz.


----------

